# Probleme mit Magix Video Delux 2004/2005



## zupermann (20. August 2004)

Hallo Experten

Habe mir diese Woche das Magix Video Delux 2004/2005 besorgt und kämpfe nun seit einigen Tagen damit rum.

Das Problem ist folgendes:

Auf meinem neuen HP Rechner (Pentium4, 2.8GHz, 512RAM,...) habe ich das Prog installiert. Doch wenn ich Videosequenzen (mpg) in einen Film einbauen will, wird die Tonspur nicht erkannt, ich habe nur das Bild. Seit dem Moment, an dem ich das prog installiert habe, laufen die Filmchen auch im Mediaplayer nicht mehr. 

Kurzerhand habe ich das Programm testeshalber auf meinem alten, lahmen Rechner installiert. und sieh da - es funktionert tip-top. Nur ist der Rechner halt eben ziemlich lahm.

Kennt jemand das problem und weiss vielleich abhilfe. wäre riesig dankbar, da die Zeit langsam etwas drängt. ich brauch den geschnittenen Film am Wochenende. 

Danke und Gruss 
Zupermann.


----------



## slimanus (21. August 2004)

Geh mal auf die Magix-Homepage, registriere dich (Reg.-Code auf der Rückseite der Bedienungsanleitung) und lade dir das Update runter. Müsste den Fehler eigentlich beheben


----------



## zupermann (21. August 2004)

Hallo Slimanus

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Dein Vorschlag war das erste, was ich probiert habe. Es hat nichts genützt. 

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich in einer Radikalaktion meinen Rechner formatiert, Windows XP neu installiert und als einziges zusätzliches Programm zu den Standard-Installationen Magix Video Delux installiert. Selbst das hat keine Veränderung in der Funktion gezeigt.

Gruss
Zupermann


----------



## josreini (26. August 2004)

*Magix Video DeLuxe 2004*

Hallo Zuperman,

ich habe mit Magix Video Deluxe 2004 ähnliche Probleme, die alles andere als erfreulich sind. Nach der Installation unter Windows XP stellte sich zunächst heraus, dass der MP3 Codec in Virtual Dub nur noch bis 56 kbps komprimiert. Dann musste ich TMPEG neu installieren, auch der MediaPlayer hatte echte Probleme. Nun, nach der Neuinstallation von einigen Codecs (alles Freeware) und von TMPEG liefen die genannten Programme wieder. Aber *Quicktime 6.51* bekomme ich auch nach De- und Neu-Installation nicht mehr zum Laufen, die Videos von der DigiCam kann ich nur noch mit VLC anschauen. Ich habe keine Lust, Windows XP jetzt neu zu installieren. Wahrscheinlich werde ich folgendes machen: Magix deinstallieren, zurückgeben und nie mehr installieren. Es sei denn, jemand kann hier helfen...

mfG Reinhard


----------



## zupermann (27. August 2004)

Hallo Reinhard

Ich habe bei mir inzwischen alles zum laufen gebracht. Juhee! 
Anscheinend handelt es sich bei meinem Problem tatsächlich um ein Codec-Problem das bei Windows XP gepaart mit Magix Video Delux 2004/2005 einfach entsteht.

Ich habe folgendes gemacht und war tatsächlich erfolgreich:

- "K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.02"  von Seite
http://www.codec-download.de/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewsdownload&sid=74
downloaden
- installieren 
- FERTIG !

Ich hoffe dir damit zu helfen und eventuell auch anderen die das gleiche Problem haben.

Gruss aus der Schweiz
Zupermann


----------

